# Praise report



## DavidB (Apr 16, 2011)

My wife of 29 years is currently undergoing chemotherapy and radiation treatments for colorectal cancer. She just completed her fifth of an eight week process. Anyway,  a week ago Tuesday we went for her daily radiation treatment and found that the machine was down and many who should have been done were still there in the waiting room. Among these was a young man undergoing treatment for a brain tumor. We had met him and his mom a few weeks prior, but hadn't seen him again until this day. He seemed to be doing poorly and was in obvious discomfort. His mother was feeding him through a stomach feeding tube when we arrived. 

My wife, who has been ministering to prisoners in various State and Federal facilities throughout Georgia for the past 17 years began to minister to this young man and his mother. When she does this I always make myself scarce as not to be a distraction. In any event when she finished, she prayed over this young man, and shortly after they left.

Shortly after that they told us that the machine was not going to be up that day and we should go home, which we did.  The following day, the technician told my wife that she had apologized to the young man and his mother for the problem the day before and that he responded that she didn't understand. He went on to explain that God had orchestrated the entire thing in order for Miss Bonnie to arrive and minister and pray for him.

It was obvious to both my wife and I that this young mans faith had really been stirred up.

Forward to this past Tuesday (1 week later). We entered the waiting room to find the wife of another patient literally sobbing, her face wet with tears. She appeared as though someone had thrown a glass of water in her face! My wife immediately sat down next to her and in an attempt to comfort her asked what was the matter. She said that the young man I referred to earlier had just left and that the doctor had just completed an examination of him. To the doctors apparent astonishment the tumors were inexplicably gone. Nowhere to be found. Of course further test would be required to make certain.

What a mighty God we serve!

In conclusion I have to say that I thank God He has blessed me with a wife who loves Him and is obedient to His leading.


----------



## CAL (Apr 16, 2011)

All I can say DavidB is AMEN! We do serve a mighty God.Just like the lady who was sobbing,I believe very strong that God allows things to happen so others are not involved or are involved.

I have forgotten things and had to go back home (I hate back tracking) to get what I forgot.Then realize there was a bad accident and going back home kept me out of the middle of it.

Some say we live in a time of very few Miracles.I say we live in a time of just as many Miracles as ever.We just have to slow down and observe what God is doing.Reason we never see the Miracles.

Awesome story DavidB,thanks for posting!


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 18, 2011)

First, I'm sorry about your wife's medical conditions and I've included her on my prayer list.

Second, All of God's children need the keen eye and heart of you and your wife.  When a situation presents itself to us (God), we need to learn to react immediately.  React without thinking.  Your wife followed her heart to that young fellow and his mother.
We should all do the same thing.
A person doesn't need to be a seminary graduate to give comfort and strength to a person who needs it.

Thank you for the real life story.


----------



## CAL90 (Apr 18, 2011)

God is sooooo good.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the blessing,brother!


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 20, 2011)

God is good ....no doubt. Scott


----------

